# Bottom cleaning bit on Bosch 1617



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd like a suitable bit for using with my soon to be completed skis. 

Would anyone recommend the so called bottom cleaning bits?

Magnate bottom cleaning bits are well rated on amazon. Has anyone had luck with them?

I'd like the 1.5'' cutting diameter with half inch shank:

Magnate

Also, I'd like to use the bit with my plunge base. I'm assuming I will need to use a shank extension? Is it safe to use such a bit with my Bosch 1617? Is the bit too big?

Thanks,


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't see any reason not to use that combo. Although, a 1.25" bowl bit will likely give you cuts with less tear out.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've used a bit like the Magnate for planing but, like Gene suggested, there was a lot of sanding to do after. You shouldn't need the extension unless you want to rout a deep recess. You should be able to move your router up and down on the skis to take care of most situations.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You will have no problems using your 1617. If you use a Musclechuck you gain 1/2" of cutting depth and will have less vibration than with an extension. Depending on how deep your cut is this may be a better solution. If you do need more depth of cut an extension held in a Musclechuck will be more secure than with the factory collet and nut; this is true for all brands of routers. The 360° grip of the Musclechuck has 4 times the holding power of regular collets and collet nuts.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The only problem with a bottom cleaning bit is that unless the skis are set-up so that the bit is absolutely parallel to the work, very slight ridges result. As mentioned, a large bowl bit gives better results.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Is there less vibration because of the increased gripping strength?

How can I realign my plunge base plate to accommodate the bit (if necessary to remove it)?

Would you recommend that bit Harry?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

phillipdanbury said:


> Is there less vibration because of the increased gripping strength?
> 
> How can I realign my plunge base plate to accommodate the bit (if necessary to remove it)?
> 
> Would you recommend that bit Harry?


As you can see in the first shot, a bowl bit has rounded corners and in my experience gives a better finish when planing. Any router where the bit isn't at exactly at 90° to the base should be binned, so it's reasonable to assume that your router is fine in this respect therefor it is just a matter of ensuring that the four corners of the skis are set to exactly the same height, this will make the bottom of the bit parallel to the bench and so will plane the wood flat and parallel to the bench. For all other uses of the skis it isn't so critical to have the skis "spot on". Again, in my experience the only time that I get vibration are the rare occasions when I have to use a collet extension, and that is usually when I need perhaps just an extra 1/4" to 1/2" and now that I have a MUSLECHUCK on my ski router it gives an extra 1/2" so hopefully I'll never have to use the dreaded collet extension again!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This was a duplicate of the above post.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't been on this forum for a while, but I feel it's needed to address some terminology in this conversation. I have been in the past 'shot down' for saying I wanted to reduce vibration in my router setup. On those occasions, some senior users stated that there shouldn't be any vibration.
That is not actually true. Every router vibrates. If you can hear your router, then it is vibrating.
You should be discussing 'excessive vibration', not just 'vibration'.
I found it unbelievable when so called 'router experts' were telling me that my router shouldn't vibrate. I have never heard of a silent router. Excuse the pun ; )


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome back Gavin. Any time an extension is used the amount of vibration goes from "normal" to a higher level. Some are still tolerable and others are very noticeable. At times this can be reduced by loosening the collet nut and repositioning the extension or bit... perhaps both. You are always better off not using an extension but some jobs can not be accomplished without one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

gav said:


> I haven't been on this forum for a while, but I feel it's needed to address some terminology in this conversation. I have been in the past 'shot down' for saying I wanted to reduce vibration in my router setup. On those occasions, some senior users stated that there shouldn't be any vibration.
> That is not actually true. Every router vibrates. If you can hear your router, then it is vibrating.
> You should be discussing 'excessive vibration', not just 'vibration'.
> I found it unbelievable when so called 'router experts' were telling me that my router shouldn't vibrate. I have never heard of a silent router. Excuse the pun ; )


If you take your explanation to all rotating machinery then some of the BIG rotating things like jet engine turbines would soon disintegrate. Me thinks that you are being pedantic.


----------

